# 

## eva_mia

!
  -       !

----------


## Anqta

? 
1)    
2)   


1.   
2.     
3.     
4.   
5.      




1.   
2.    
3.  -2 
4.     
5.   

 : 
-   , 
-   
-      
-     
-    (, ) 
-    , ,   
- -    

    . 

      : 



-     
-       ( . 37   (      . 22  ). 
       ,     ,     ,    . 
   .       ,     . 
-        ,  ,   0,4  0,5 


   2    
     . 



  2002 . 0   . 
       . 


  ,       , ..   18  .. 
      ,     ,        (       ). 
   ,          14 .. 
 ,   ,   ,     . 
        ,    ,  . 
     ,     2   : 
1)       
2)    
    ,     .    . 
          (, , ) 
     ,        ,    6 .      6 ,       .,  . 

: . 123 
  2    .     ,     ,        ,         ,         
     ,      . 
      ,   6 ,       . 



. 14 , . 86 
,     : 
1) ,       
2)  , .    .  
3)   , .        
       * ..   (   ),   (   )              . 



 : 
1)     ,      . 2002 . 
2)     ,    .2002 . 
3)   ,    .. 
4)       

    : 
1)      
2)   ( ) 
3)   
4)   

         ,   ). 

        . 
  . 

 . 16        .,   .         .     . 

,    2002 .     .  .        . 
  ,    . 

   ,   .,    ,     28 .. 

  . : 
-  
-   
-   .. 
-      (!?) 

 . 
     1   5 . 
 ,  . 
     ,   . 
,  .      ,    , .. ,              ..,    ,     . 
,     .. ,   ..         ,    .  ..  ..       .  . 

  : 
      , .    ..   .  ? 
  : 
 . .  ,                . 
      . 
     ..  . 

   , 
! 
      . 
 .     . 
    ,        ,  .  . 
          .  ..   

 -2 
     ,   . 



    . 
   ,    - . 
 .       , 
        . 





       .1. 77 
      . 
       0 .  , ..   2 . 
           . 
         (,  ). 
             ,       . 

        .  30 ,  .  21 . 
    04.03.2004  138-    .      2- . 
     21   . 
  ,       . 

..                
         21 ,    (     30 ) 

          14 ,    ,      .  . 

  һ 


    ,   ,   . 




1)  
2)  
3)  
4) ,     
5)     



      ,    ,         , ,,      ,   . (..    ) 
        . 
     .  17.03.2004    3 2     .

----------


## Anqta

*  -!*[I][U]   :Stick Out Tongue:  

,    

,    


    -           ().     (  )  .      .     . ,       .    .
 :
	  ;
	,   ;
	.

      ,     .      ,     .
       ,           .
        .
 ,     .  ,   ,    .      .
  ,    ( ,   )   , ,   .
     ""   ,     67   :       .      1500 . (. 1 . 5.27  )       .
               .      .
,    
   -     .    .
 ,   (  )     .
       .  ,    ""    .         .
    ,      .
  ,      ,    .              :  ;     ;    ;  ;     ..
       ,    .
 ,       ,    .     .

             ,       .
    .    ,   ""     .
    .     ,  ,       ..

    -  .
      8  2001 . N 134- (. 7).
  ,    ,    -  .        .
     .    ,       .       .
         .       8  2001 . N 134- (. 7).
       .      .
        :
          ;

 .



,    


,    
         ( )       (, )   .
    ,       .
         .     .
     (  ),    (   ),  ,  , ... .
            .
  ,     :


    .                                             N 5-187/3
1  2003 .
    7 08.08.2001. N 134- "            ()",        (.)   ..    ()      (    )     ""   4  2003 .
 ,    19.4-19.7       ,     ,      ,            .

 -  
   .                                                                                                     ..

    (, ,   ..)  ,         (, ),     .
     ,   .
       .      ,  ,    ,   .       .
    ,    ,         1  19.4  .   ,    .
 ,    .       , ,     .      ,      .
        .
    .       . ,    -     ,   ,    ,   .       8  2001 . N 134- (. 8).
,      () , .
      ,        ,              .
  :
    -    1000  2000 ;
  -    500  1000  (. 1 . 19.4  ).
     .     ,      (   ).

----------


## Anqta

:Wink:  




    :
         (     );
 ;
 .
     357   ,    8  2001 . N 134-      .

     , ,  ,        ,   ,          .
     ,           ,     (  ).
     :   -    3000  5000 ;       -  300  500  (. 19.7  ).
     ,         .
     .   .     .      8  2001 . N 134- (. 8).
       ,   ,    ,   ..,   ,     .      ,     .

   (   ),       (,  ),       .
    .       (. 51).
    (,       ),         .     ,    ,          .       .    .
  :   ,     .   ,  -     ,     .    .
            .    :            .            .    ,        15     .
 , ,         ,    .           .         ,     (. 25.5  ).





 ,       ,      8  2001 . N 134-       ( ).

               .
      .  ,   ,   " "  "   "  "    ".
   ,      .      ,     .
    .     ,       .
      ,     ,    .   ,          .
   ,   ,   ,           .       .

      ,    .      .
      9  2002 . N 143.
        ( )     (   ). ,  , .
 ,       (  ).

     ,         .
 :
	 ; 
	   .
      9  2002 . N 143.
        .    ,     .
       15    .            .
               .
     ,             .
     ,      30   ,     .
  :      ,   :
  (  ),        ;
 ,    (  ),         .        50% (. 138   ).
         ,   -,        .      " ".

       ,       ,   ,       .
           ( ,  ),  .
 ,  ,      .
         ,            ( ).
       500  1000  (. 1 . 19.5  ).
 ,    , -       ,       .     357   .
      ,     .      ,       .

----------


## Anqta

.     ,        .         .      .
         .     , , , .
       .         . ,  ,   .
   :     , ,    ..,       ,         .
        .      8  2001 . N 134- (. 5 . 7).

  ,       .
      (,   ,   (    ))         500  5000  (. 5.27  ).
           .        .
    .   -    .
 :  ,       .  ,      ,     .
     .     . ,  ,   ,  ,    .
       .           . , ,    .      .
  ,       .      .  ,   .
          (. 72  ).   : " N 3     29  2002 . N 5/".      .
    (,  ,    ..,    )       ,     .
          .    ,             .    ,               (. 73  ).       ,     (. 7 . 77  ).
  :        ,  ,         ,  , -      .
    ,   "   ".       .
    ,       .        .
 ,      1500 . (. 5.27  ).
          .    ,    ,       .
     ,   ,                 .
  ,         (. 58  ).  ,         .
      59  . ,    ,    , ,      .  ,        , , ,     .
  :  (  )        .      (. 58  ).   ,    ,     ,         ( ) .   :                 (. 79  ).
        .   ,     .       .       ,    .
     ,    .    (. 8  ),      ,        .       .
      : "       ".              40 .
        ,    , .  ,         1500 . (. 5.27  ).
     .
       ,    ,    (. 66  ).
        ,    ,   : "        ".
 :       ,     .     .    .
      .        (   )   ( )  .
  ,  ,      . ,          .
   ( N -2)     6  2001 . N 26.
           .      189  .      .
     :
     (. 189  );
 ,       (. 189  );
  (. 91  100  );
     (. 108  );
 (. 119  );
    (    ) (. 136  );
  ,       (. 191  ).
   .           . ,                (  ).
                      .              (  ) (. 190  ).
      , ,   ,       ,  ,          .

----------


## Anqta

.
 ,               .
 ,     ,    , ,  .
        .     136  .      ,           .
 ,            ,    ,    ,   (. 136  ).
  ,  ,    .
  ,                .
       ,    ,  ,  .
      ,    -       (. 136, 140  ).
    ,            1/300         (. 236  ).
 ,           5.27      500  5000 .
       .      ,    .
       6  2001 . N 26 ( N -3).
    ,        ,   ,      ,    .
      . ,    ,  .
    ,     (. 103  ).     ( )     .        40 .   ,  ,    (  ).
 -        ,        (,   ..  ).            40   .
              .
 :           .     103  .
        .       .       6  2001 . N 26 ( N -12  -13).
 ,          .        "8",   ,         (,         ),       .
  (        120   ) :
    -      ;
   -       (. 152  ).
       (  )    ,  .
      .           .           ,     .     153  .
    ,       .    .
      ,     .     ,         .   ,   ,    .   ,  ,    .
           ,     1000 . (. 5.27  )       .
       ,   ,   .
       14  16      24    (     ).     ,      2,5   ,    ,      (. 92  94  ).
  16  18        ,           36 .
     ,      ,           16    (. 98  ).
    I  II   35    (. 92  ).     .        (. 94  ).
     ,        .     123  .
        6  2001 . N 26 ( N -7).
     (    (  ))          .         ,     .
           ,    ,           .    .
  ,     ,  .         .
        .        .     ,   .
          ( N -1),   ( N -5  -5),   ( N -6  -6),   ( N -8  -8),   ( N -9  -9),   ( N -11  -11).
       6  2001 . N 26.
     ,        . ,   ,   ,    ,    -    ..
  :   192       : , , .   (,   )   .
 ,         (. 193  ).
              (. "" . 6 . 81  ).
    ,             .
     1000 . (. 5.27  ).
        ,    (   ,   ,       ..),          ,     .     62  .   :Redface:

----------


## Anqta

.     ,   .
           (. 8    31  1995 . N 119- "     ").           .          .         .
       :
    ;
;
  ;
 ,   ,     , ;
  (    );
     ;
    (...,  , , ,  , ,  ,  , ,     );
 ;
 ,      ( , , , ,    ..);
 ,   ( ,   ,   ,   ,    ,  ,     ..).
        ,       (. 89  ).
    ,             (. 88  ).          (,  , )     ,      .
         .     212  .
    ,       .   ,       .     .        .
      (   )     (. 213  ).    .
     ,          ,   .
      100              (. 217  ).         .
       ,     ,      .     217  .


 ,     .  ,      ,         ,     .        ,            ,    .
  ,      ,        .       6  2001 . N 26.
     ,    .
,     ,               .
       ,    , ,    .
  ,          ,     .
. ,   


    	  , 
 , 
    , 
     , 
     , 
    . 
    	  , 
-              , 

       	   , 

         	   (         ,   ), 
     ,     
      .      .      (.51).
,    (,      ),         .     ,      .       ,     .
 :Glasses:

----------


## "ilya"

(   )
2Anqta -     !!!

----------


## olija

. . :Big Grin:

----------

.    :Big Grin:

----------


## --

:Wow:   ...   !  :Smilie:

----------

-  ?

----------

*Anqta*, ,     ,      ,      ?

----------

. ,             ,      ?)

          ,     ?)

----------


## _

57.   

   :
, ,      (, ,   -  ),   .
    :
  (   );
  ;
 , ,              .            ,         ,    ,             ,    ,   ,    ;
   ;
   ;
  ,        ,   ()  ;
    (         ,   );
*   (        * , ,    );
    ,     .

----------

,...
           ....
        ,

----------


## _

*   (        *

----------

)

----------


## _

:Smilie:

----------

...
   )))

----------


## _

-  ,     ,      .

----------

?0)

----------


## _

, .
   ,     .      .       ,     (  .   ,     )

----------


## Olga2003

:          ?

:  . 40       11.03.1992 N 2490-1 "    ",   ,     (. 423  ),          .            ,  (  )          . 40                .
   ,   . 22            .                       (. 36  ),       ,       .
         . 5.30           30  50 .
                 . 5.28        10  30 .
 ,    . 255                ()  ,    ,  ,       ,     , ,     ,     ,    ()  .
 ,        ,               .

..

  II 

08.08.2005

----------

-     .     ??? :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## 777

> -     .     ???


 !!!!!!!!!
** .   -  .              .

   40.   
  -  ,  -            .

                                .

              ,   .

       ,   ,      .

     , ,           ,    .

----------

"  2   " ?
   1   (   ),  2   .  ,    .?

----------


## _

> 1   (   ),  2   .

----------

..      !   ,    ,   !!!       ,  ,      ,     ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 777

** ,   :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,  ,


  ...
  -      ,   ,  ,  ,  ,

----------


## 777

*_*,     3.5  ?  :Wink:

----------


## _

> 3.5  ?

----------


## 777

*_*,   ,   ,  


> ,


 



> ,

----------


## _

> 


 , , 



> 


 **,

----------


## 777

*_*,   .

----------


## _

* 777*, ,

----------


## 777

*_*, ...  .     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> * 777*, ,


    !!!!   , ,        .     -  !       :Wow:  ,     :Wow:  ,       ! :Wow:

----------


## 777

> !!!!


      ,   ......

----------


## _

> !

----------


## top

- *"2Anqta"*    .  ,    .      , ..      .

----------

,  ,

----------


## 777

.  
115582, . , . , .24, . 3
. 343-91-90

----------


## 777

103918    5 . 220-94-41 
            343-27-11, 283-82-36 282-54-69.

----------

C Anqta.
        .
             .
    (    ((
           )
   .
   Anqta.               .(((

----------


## Laric

**,   ,  *Anqta*    ,   2005   . 

 2006       ( 300 ).        -- !  .

       ,     2005  ,  ,   , :



> *    . 
> *      6 ,       ,  . 
> *  . : - ...-   .. -      (!?) 
> ...

----------

??             ... ..

----------

.    .        4   (  ),  -   4     .                 1300.        .       -    -.   -  . -            - ?
    -        ???

----------

.    .        4   (  ),  -   4     .                 1300.        .       -    -.   -  . -            - ?
    -        ???

----------



----------



----------

** ,       ,    . 




>

----------

*Anqta*, , ,    !   :Big Grin:

----------

!!  !        -    /, -      .      .         (   ,     ).    ,       ,       !    ,    ??

----------


## 13



----------


## NataliaBlesk

.           .  ,      .

----------


## Claire.1965

Браво, вас посетила замечательная мысль

----------


## mln

> ,


 2,5   :Big Grin:

----------


## KSY831

!!!     -,     :   :      ,     ,     ,       ,       .    ,    ,  ,     ,       ,         .    600 / +       300 /   (   13800+6900=20700)           ,    .   2-3        ,    .       10000+2000    " "    ,   ,  ,       1  , ..    .    ?  20700  2   , . 12000  8-9   ???      36-         ...         - ?   ?

----------


## Greydog

> 2    
>      .


 :EEK!: 

  ???       ?      ???

          ,       ,   ...
          40%       .     ?

----------

> ???       ?      ???
> 
>           ,       ,   ...
>           40%       .     ?


  :Smilie: 
  2 
    -  - 40%   -   ,      ,   40%  , ..    :Smilie:

----------


## Greydog

,            
    ?

----------


## nak116

1   ,  . ,  ?    1:8    ,      ,     ?

----------


## alexVRN

"   "?
     :      ?

----------

,        ?     ,     4611  5300? .

----------

**,4611.    .     ,      .

----------


## mln

*alexVRN,*       ,          .         .

----------


## 1207

1    .. 24   2  ,    2-   .. 44     40 .  ,          40 .     4 ????
???

----------

*1207*, 
  .     ,     .     ?   ?
 ,    __,       40 ...        .
  ,  , 168 .     7   22 ,      .  8 ,   8 ,        .      - .
     .

----------

!
 !  :        . -  1,5  .    5-       (   3 ).       ,      .    ,       ,     .   .       .      30 .      .              . ,      -       :     .  ,      ,       .  ,      ,        .            -  ,      , ..     .  ,         ,        .           .   .     .  ,       .   ,  ,    30         .       .           , ..  .               .  ,       .
,  :
 -     ,    .          ?
             ?
 ,       ?
 ,   ,     ?
        ?      :    - ,   -  ..

----------

> ???       ?      ???
> 
>           ,       ,   ...
>           40%       .     ?


 ,        .     ,         . ,           ( ,          40%  )

----------

> ,  :
>  -     ,    .          ?
>              ?
>  ,       ?
>  ,   ,     ?
>         ?      :    - ,   -  ..


  ,    :      .      ,          ,      -    -       :  ,      ...   ,  )))    ,     .

  .     " " -  .  ,   .      ,     ,  ,   .    , .
    :      ,         -  ?       -      .   .         (  ),    ,         .   .
,            -  ,   .  ,       ,        .      -   .    ,           .

.      ,  : 
)    -    ,       ,     . 
)   (  !!! )    ,    (,  , )      ,   .     ,   ,      ( , ,  " "   ),      .         .  " "     -  ,  . , ,    "     " (  ,   ,   ,   ...)
)       -   .      .   ,     ,  -    ...     (.. "   ,    " ),    -      .
)    (        ;     ;     ...)     .       (   ,    , ..           - ,  ,       ).      ,      nalog.ru

...   ...

   :       .     ,       - ,   ,   .
          ,       .

----------

! ,     .           ,     ,   .   : ,          .           ,  ,   ,  ,           ,    , ..    .   .     ?
 ,        (,         ,        ),          ..      -   "",      .

----------

,??

----------

- ..   ?

----------

> - ..   ?


   ,

----------

.    0,5

----------


## -

.    ,   .         .   .    .
   ... ???   , (   ),  .   ,

----------


## RKseniaV

.       ,   ( )        ?  -  ? .

----------


## -

"", 2013, N 1



 ,  ,         .        ,   .

         (. 4 . 124  ).      12      ,     (. 3 . 124  ).
            :
-   ,               ;
-   .



  ,    .  ,      ,       30 000  50 000 .        90 .              (. 5.27  ).

   ,  -   !

   ,     ,       ?
                .
            (   01.03.2007 N 473-6-0).  ,              (    13.05.2010 N 03-03-06/4/55). ,       2005 (28 . .), 2006 (28 . .)  2008 . (28 . .). ,  2013 .        112   (28 . . x 4 ).



 ,      ,  .         .
   -    . ,            .     . 122  : "     ".                   ,    .
   -  .     01.03.2007 N 473-6-0 ,          :
-         ;
-           (      ).

 ""   

             (. 1 . 123  ).
                () .     ,  ,     .
        .      N -7    (  , , ",    ").     ,       .        .
 -  ,   ,         ,           .
  ,       ,       ,    .




            .            .



       ?       ,        .
,      , , ,    ,     , ,      (. 1 . 116  ).

.  ,     
       ,        ,   . VIII ""    ( N -2)  . IX ""    ()  ( N -2 ()).


 28  

    28  ,      (. 1 . 126  ).        (. 1 . 127  ).

    28 

  ,  ,    (. 1 . 116  , . 8 ,    ,   21.11.1975 N 273/-20).

.  ,    ,        01.11.2012 N -12-651.

----------

!  ,      ,          3- .   ,   ,      ,         ,      ,  ,       - ?     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          3-


    .




> 


.




> - ?


       - .

----------

,        ,   .  ,  .     .



> 6.                  ,    () ,    ,            ,    (, )   ()   ,     ()  (,  )   ,   (, )                ,   ,   (,  )    ( )           ,   ,          ( ,  )  ()         .                  ()   ,      .


 255 .13

----------

.    50 ,      .     ,   50 .  .         50  ( 2 ).

----------


## -

,          ,           50 . (. "" . 11 ,      03.11.1994 N 1206),"", 2009, N 10

----------

> .    50 ,      .     ,   50 .  .         50  ( 2 ).


  ,        ,      
      -        ,    -   (  ) 50

----------

.

----------


## 123

!   :    1,5 ,      .  ,       ,      ,  .        ,     .   ,      ,     ,    ,     .      .    .        ?

----------


## kiry

-

----------


## -

!   ,    ,     .    !    .    ,     ( )   !  ,  ,    ,     ,      ! 
 ,   ?  " "?         ?      ,   ?    ,   ?   -?  ,  ,   ,       ,          .  ,   ,   ,            ,  .  " ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

* 123*,     ,       ,          13%   .

----------


## 123

,      ,   .         ,     ,     , ,           ,   ,         .

----------

?

----------

**,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,-      ?

----------

.... -,     .  

  ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .... -,     .  
> 
>   ?


  ,    ,  - :

,    ,     ,    . 2012-2014     /  ,   2 (  .)         ,    ,     ,    ,   2011   /, ,

----------

. 
1.   -    .  ,   ,      .         ,     . 
2.      , , .   ,      ,              ,   -,     . 
3.    -.  ,   )   , )     , )  .    -  ,     .      ?    ?
4.    ,       ,     ,   ,      . 

   .      100 ,        -  1  .    .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -


  ,     




> ,   ,      .         ,     .


 , ,     ,          ,   :Girl Impossible: 




> -.  ,   )   , )     , )  .    -  ,     .      ?    ?


     ?  2012-2014  "0"   ,))) 




> ,       ,     ,   ,      .


   ? ,700     500  :Big Grin: 




> .      100 ,        -  1  .    .


,      , -          


 :Hi:

----------

700   500  -  , . 

    . -,     -        . -,     -    . -,    ,     -  . -,     (     -   - ,   ,     ..).   ,  . ,   ,  ,   .    ,   " " -      .          -         ,    . 

,  -    "  ,   " -    .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 700   500  -  , .


  500 ,     700   ,   




> 4.    ,       ,     ,   ,      .






> ,  ,   .    ,   " " -


  :Good: 




> -        .


 ,   




> ,  -    "  ,   " -    .


 




> ,


  :write:

----------


## kiry

,       ,    -

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,       ,    -


       ,  ?

----------

?

----------

> ?


    .

----------

> ,  ?


       / ?    ,     ?     500 ? ,     (  )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     ,   2 ,     ,    .

----------

> ...     ,    .


)))      ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?     .

----------

> .



    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  .  ,     :



> ()  ()   ,         2    81  .        .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,      /  ,     .  ,      .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,     ?


 -   2011

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> / ?


    ,-    ,  ?
   12-   ,/  ,  1 (? ) 
 2014  ,    ,-            /  :Girl Blush2:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,     (  )?


  ,

----------

> 


,     -   - ,        (   ,    )    ,   .  ,            :   ,    ,  .   ,          ,               .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,


,,   :I Am So Happy:

----------


## .

.          .

----------


## AlexeyChat



----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,       (   ),       :Wow:

----------


## ˸

> 


    ?

----------

*˸*,  136

----------


## ˸

** ,  ,     ))).   ,   .   ?

----------


## .

*˸*,    ,   ,  ?

----------

,        . ,     ...

----------


## ˸

2   ,  .     .   ...

----------

*˸*,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,     -   - ,        (   ,    )    ,   .  ,            :   ,    ,  .   ,          ,               .


!  :Ok: 

 :No-no:

----------

*BOGDANOZKA*,     ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> *BOGDANOZKA*,     ?


 ,    :Abuse: 
-      ,      :Dash2:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> *BOGDANOZKA*,     ?


    ,   2009          :EEK!: 
,,   :Dance:    , ,      ,          :quest: 
 ,  ,    ,  ,  ,   :Big Grin:             ,    ,    :War:  -      ,  9-   14-   , ,   ,     :Pleasantry:

----------

,     ,        ?

----------

! ,  ,        ,     .    ,      .      ?                 ,       ?    ,       ?

----------


## .

> 


 
   "   "?




> ,       ?

----------

